# Cohutta and the Rough Ridge Fire



## Always Searching (Oct 6, 2018)

Well it has been 2 years since the big fire on the Cohutta WMA. We always hear how good fire is to improve habitat. We also know how hard it is to find deer at Cohutta. 
The hunt success rates at Cohutta don’t show much of a change since the fire, and it may still be too early to see any noticeable deer population increase.
Is there anybody out there that feels like they can see any improvements since the fire? 
Does anyone think that there are more deer?


----------



## Rulo (Oct 8, 2018)

Nope, probably less.......2-3 deer per square mile and thats pushing it......


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 14, 2018)

That's what I figure it is here in places. Between the tornado, logging from tornado damage, control burns, our habitat is good for deer in those places but you don't see many deer. To many bear killing the fawns.


----------



## kevin17 (Nov 12, 2018)

Very true about the bear. On the first Cohutta gun hunt I heard there were 70 bear and only 5 deer. It’s a shame 90 thousand acres and only 5 deer.


----------



## REB 73 (Nov 26, 2018)

Is anybody finding any acorns this year?


----------



## strothershwacker (Nov 26, 2018)

Bear yes. Deer no. Not many acorns left.


----------



## Jeepnfish (Nov 27, 2018)

I have seen many many bear, only 2 deer in years of going to Cohutta.


----------

